# Top rated sources at eroids



## vitamind

These are the top 50 rated sources at eroids based on user reviews.

 1napsgear.org 
 PharmacomStore.in 
 HulkBody.SI 
 ashop.in 
 etalaze.biz 
 ukbeststeroids.co 
 roidsseek.com 
 MuscleDevelop.co 
 euroking-gear.net 
 bdsupplements.im 
 nextdaygear.com 
 Body-Anabolics.com 
 DomX.biz 
 101fitnesspharma.com 
 roidsupplier.com 
 sciroxxonline.com 
 XRoids.com 
 uk-anabolics.biz 
 buynosterd.com 
 arlrussia.ru 
 kodiakqueen.com 
 hyperpeptides.co 
 AthletesPharmacy.com 
 gbnstore.com 
 xsteroid.com 
 medlabanabolics.net 
 mydomesticsource.com 
 chemicallypumped.com 
 megaroids.net 
 cdnonlinelab.com 
 NeoMeds.Com 
 cheaperpharma.com 
 suppdirect.com 
 roidsource.biz 
 LegitGear.co 
 edrugdelivery.com 
 MassRoids.Com 
 ivitamins.cc 
 roidspot.net 
 nosha.biz/anabolics 
 euroanabolex.com 
 roidology.ca 
 onlinesteroidsuk.com 
 nexxtec.com 
 muscle-gear.net 
 anabolictitan.com 
 canadian-steroids.com 
 getroids.net 
 DaddyRoids.com 
 Muscle-Depot.biz


----------



## HydroEJP88

Common sense has a tendency to kick in and tell them that ordering illegal substances off of a website isn't a good idea. 

It only helps the people looking to scam you of your hard earned cash


----------



## bigmike0321

it doesn't sound like a good idea. also to buy them and post pics of the product. I would think you would want to stay as private and discrete as possible about all of this.


----------



## status44

Agreed if a person wants to find.it let them put in all the work we have! I had to do hours of research. To find reliable sources.


----------



## Bust My Ass

you can take hulkbody off that list as they got busted lol.

  i can vouch for muscledevelop, cheaperpharma and muscle-depot.  ive gotten pharma grade gear from muscledevelop, dnp and tramadol from cheaperpharma, anadrol and tren raws from muscle depot.  Gymchemist isn't on the list but is good as well.  i got some tren base from GC which was insane lol. got some ritalin and tramadol from him as well.  all g2g.


----------



## Uncle manny

I thought eroids was a joke.. Nothing reliable on there ..


----------



## thqmas

Uncle manny said:


> I thought eroids was a joke.. Nothing reliable on there ..



Eroids is not a joke. We all know what's going on there and who is (or was) the owner of this operation.

A joke is supposed to make you laugh, giggle, or at least make you blow more air out of your nose than usual.

Eroids doesn't qualify as a joke.


----------



## NbleSavage

Being the "Best Source on Eroids"...isn't that kinda like being the "Best Dancer in Utah"?...


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Being the "Best Source on Eroids"...isn't that kinda like being the "Best Dancer in Utah"?...



When I see best source on Eroids. I think of While E. Coyote strapping himself to a rocket. 

Little sign in bottom left corner " do not try this at home "


----------



## -SD-

If theres a top 50, theres way too many sources there.


----------



## muller_uk

Placed an oder with uk-anabolics.biz on Friday 7th of October for 300 pounds. Paid from a UK account to their UK account. Today is Wedesday the 12th, I have sent 3 emails asking when my order will be dispatched. In reply I received: Where did you send the money??
Then I received another email with fake tracking number which doesnt work on Royal Mail website.
Sent another email which is now been ignored.
Do not send any money to these scammers. Will be reporting all their bank accounts that they use on uk-anabolics.biz and roidstore.net to relevant departments in the bank so that they check the source of money.  The "for wedding" transfer notes will not work. Will also be reporting their paypal. Also complain to their domain registrar about the fact that they sell scheduled drugs. You can find the domain registrar on whois.
I advise for anyone who got scammed to do the same, you can do so anonymously. Don't tolerate this.


----------



## TrickWilliams

I don't know if this stuff is illegal where you are from....But what went through your head in the first place to think it was a good idea to order from them?


----------



## automatondan

muller_uk said:


> Placed an oder with uk-anabolics.biz on Friday 7th of October for 300 pounds. Paid from a UK account to their UK account. Today is Wedesday the 12th, I have sent 3 emails asking when my order will be dispatched. In reply I received: Where did you send the money??
> Then I received another email with fake tracking number which doesnt work on Royal Mail website.
> Sent another email which is now been ignored.
> Do not send any money to these scammers. Will be reporting all their bank accounts that they use on uk-anabolics.biz and roidstore.net to relevant departments in the bank so that they check the source of money.  The "for wedding" transfer notes will not work. Will also be reporting their paypal. Also complain to their domain registrar about the fact that they sell scheduled drugs. You can find the domain registrar on whois.
> I advise for anyone who got scammed to do the same, you can do so anonymously. Don't tolerate this.



Interesting/curious that you chose to comment on this ancient thread as your first post here at UG......


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

damn everyone used to try and sell all this garbage from these sites and my local gyms haha


----------



## Kyle F

Hi guys, I am confident that here at etalaze we have the entire formulary needed for anyone seeking to enhance their physique.

On sale now is : British Dragon EU Stanabol 50mg (60 tabs) for $53.00. 

We have Danabol DS (Methandrostenolene 10mg), which is the steroid made infamous by Arnold. It has unbelievably fast results. Need tamoxifen, Clomid, or anything else steroid related, we have it. 


Kyle


----------



## TrickWilliams

Kyle F said:


> Hi guys, I am confident that here at etalaze we have the entire formulary needed for anyone seeking to enhance their physique.
> 
> On sale now is : British Dragon EU Stanabol 50mg (60 tabs) for $53.00.
> 
> We have Danabol DS (Methandrostenolene 10mg), which is the steroid made infamous by Arnold. It has unbelievably fast results. Need tamoxifen, Clomid, or anything else steroid related, we have it.
> 
> 
> Kyle



Ohh Awesome! I want to look just like Arnold!!

Do you accept bulk orders? $10,000+??

Yam root on hand??


----------



## PillarofBalance

Kyle F said:


> Hi guys, I am confident that here at etalaze we have the entire formulary needed for anyone seeking to enhance their physique.
> 
> On sale now is : British Dragon EU Stanabol 50mg (60 tabs) for $53.00.
> 
> We have Danabol DS (Methandrostenolene 10mg), which is the steroid made infamous by Arnold. It has unbelievably fast results. Need tamoxifen, Clomid, or anything else steroid related, we have it.
> 
> 
> Kyle



Kyle does your mom know you are peddling steroids on the Internet? She is gonna be pissed when she finds out. You are probably gonna lose ps4 privileges for like a month!


----------



## Jaydub

No idea why I posted that here... losing my mind


----------



## Baxter513

You guys really think the whole list of sources on eroids is all scammers?  What about all the user reviews?  SOme of them are 2 hours old and so forth.  

You think its bots that are making the reviews?  Or the owner of the site creating 200 user accounts and saying "Best Test I ever had!  Gained 60 lbs of lean mass...."


----------



## Popeye

Baxter513 said:


> You guys really think the whole list of sources on eroids is all scammers?  What about all the user reviews?  SOme of them are 2 hours old and so forth.
> 
> You think its bots that are making the reviews?  Or the owner of the site creating 200 user accounts and saying "Best Test I ever had!  Gained 60 lbs of lean mass...."



Not sure why you are even here if you keep questioning everybody. 

We make it pretty clear here. The companies don't give a fuk. We call it 'selective scamming'...meaning If they have a few good batches, or have underdosed batches, and/or, have complete bunk batches...they ship that shit out. It's not like you can snitch on them if it's shit. Money talks, and they don't give a fuk! They also pick and choose between who gets what, noob, vet, etc.

So go ahead and order from eroids, could give a fuk less. You might get decent shit...or you might get garbage...no need to argue with us.

A reputable source is hard to come by.


----------



## Baxter513

Ok thanks.  I was confused about that part if it was a complete rip or if all the reviews where from shills


----------



## NbleSavage

Being the top rated source on eroids is a bit like being the best dancer in Utah.


----------



## Aoutest

NbleSavage said:


> Being the "Best Source on Eroids"...isn't that kinda like being the "Best Dancer in Utah"?...



So basically, "hot but most likely containing communicable diseases"?


----------



## thqmas

Popeye said:


> Not sure why you are even here if you keep questioning everybody.
> 
> We make it pretty clear here. The companies don't give a fuk. We call it 'selective scamming'...meaning If they have a few good batches, or have underdosed batches, and/or, have complete bunk batches...they ship that shit out. It's not like you can snitch on them if it's shit. Money talks, and they don't give a fuk!
> 
> So go ahead and order from eroids, could give a fuk less. You might get decent shit...or you might get garbage...no need to argue with us.
> 
> A reputable source is hard to come by.



There is another trick I know well from the streets. If a new guy wants Dbol and Test, they give him good Dbol and bunk Test. Chances are, he will get results from the Dbol and won't notice that the Test is bunk.


----------

